# I thought I couldn't love my cats more, but then I saw...



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I thought I couldn't love my cats more, but then I saw...

Meatball posing like a princess









and Metoo acting like a teddy bear









I felt like I'm falling in love with them all over again :heart

It's amazing how much love we have for our furry family!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

I think meatball could be a model! She has so much expression in her face. And I just wanna rub metoo's belly!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

yingying, your cats are gorgeous. Every time you post pictures of your beautiful girls, I swoon. I especially love when you caption tehm, too. Your captions are always so perfect.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

She's stunning, my Samantha often sat just like that, my ex used to called her 
"Her Royal Beastliness"
BTW, since she just turned a year old how much does she weigh now?


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

They are both so beautiful. Such a stunning contrast to one another.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

shan841 said:


> I think meatball could be a model! She has so much expression in her face. And I just wanna rub metoo's belly!!


Thank you~ I think Meatball consider herself a super model as well. She acts as if she is ready to pose for a photoshooting at any time ;-) As of Metoo... That girl is crazy... You only need to pet her once, yes, once, then she will roll around and show you her belly :lol:


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> yingying, your cats are gorgeous. Every time you post pictures of your beautiful girls, I swoon. I especially love when you caption tehm, too. Your captions are always so perfect.


Thank you! We (me and the cats) feel so flattered! :heart I haven't done caption for a while, sort of like getting a "writer's block" ;-)


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> She's stunning, my Samantha often sat just like that, my ex used to called her
> "Her Royal Beastliness"
> BTW, since she just turned a year old how much does she weigh now?


Yep, my dad sometimes call Meatball "the queen", and mom always call her "chairman meow" :lol:

The vet weighted her a month ago, and she weigh a bit over 9 pounds. She is almost 2 pounds heavier than Metoo now, but she still let Metoo win all their play-fight. Such a gentle big sister :heart


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

I melt every time I see your pics! Such personality in them all.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> They are both so beautiful. Such a stunning contrast to one another.


Yep, as they grow, their purrsonalities are clearer. Seems the two girls decided to take two completely different path. Not like I would complain though. I now have an elegant princess to admir, and a lovely doll to adore


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I Googled "Siberian Cat" and pull up some sites and one of the traits is their great leaping ability, is Meatball a leaper?


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know how high she can leap, because the tallest place in my home is the cat tree which is next to the sofa, so she always takes ground->sofa->treetop. But she definitely leaps far. She can leap over a 3-seat sofa with ease. 

I think Meatball is more of a sprinter than leaper. She runs really fast, even by cat's standard. Not too much stamina though. After 10 minutes crazy sprinting, she will have to lay down and pant like a dog for a few sec


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh those cats look absolutely irresistible! Beautiful. Do they get along well? They look very mellow. Do either or both of them like laying in your lap? Just curious.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, they are indeed very mellow and easy going  They have been best buddy since the 3rd day they met (I didn't do any proper introduction, just dumped them together). Meatball is extremely lap-oriented. She can stay on my laps all day long if I allow her. Metoo doesn't like to lay or sleep on my lap, but whenever she want affection, she will jump on my laps and start purring, kneading, drooling... Once she got enough, she will leave. I think my laps are not big enough for her to roll around


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

They are quickly becoming my favorite Cat Forum cats! So darn cute!


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh em gee, so cute!! Metoo always looks like she's been naughty and stuck her nose in something brown. Your cats are adorable : )


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Julz said:


> Oh em gee, so cute!! Metoo always looks like she's been naughty and stuck her nose in something brown. Your cats are adorable : )


Thank you 

Metoo IS naughty! All the time! :wink: She is a chocolate point so the point color darken soooo slowly... I can't wait until her face are all dark! (possibly will take another year) But my mom likes her current look better :lol:


----------

